
One Reason Why Facebook Wins  - ivankirigin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/27/one-reason-why-facebook-wins/
======
ivankirigin
Dan started on the same day I did. It's hilarious to see this kind of story in
TechCrunch - on top of an already super funny vid.

------
catone
Zuck wearing a tie? What's going on...? I was led to believe he only wears
t-shirts and sandals at all times.

~~~
ivankirigin
It was a thing for 2009, to get serious.

    
    
      This year people at the party noted his tie and he explained 
      that he was wearing it to denote that this was Facebook’s “intense” year.
    

[http://scobleizer.com/2009/01/29/zuckerberg-facebooks-
intens...](http://scobleizer.com/2009/01/29/zuckerberg-facebooks-intense-
year/)

